# Info on Australoheros Red Ceibal "Centurion"



## OldMedic (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone have any info on this Uruguayan species?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

http://www.fishchannel.com/freshwater-a ... chito.aspx
http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=371

here's a couple downloads i saved just before i ordered mine. they are great little fish. very hardy. i have mine with mature severums. they (group of 6) came in at 1", and made themselves at home same day. HTH.


----------



## OldMedic (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I recieved a email about some F1's. Just interested and thought I would check them out. :drooling:


----------



## fishfarm (May 17, 2005)

They come from the Arroyo Ceibalita in north east Uruguay. It does get cold there in the winter so a cooling period for several months is helpful in getting them to bred. I don't use heaters in any of my Uruguay tanks. Ken


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

If you like more info on Australoheros and cichlids from Urugauy I suggest to become member at the chichlid room companion (CRC) = www.cichlidae.com. Over there you find a lot of real cichlid experts (especially if it comes to rare species) like Mike Wise, Heiko Bleher, Ken Davis (previous poster) and many many others. Also there are a lot of Gymno and Australoheros owners joining the board and Felipe Cantera is also a member. Felipe is one of the 2 people who has permits to catch Uruguayan fish and he also arrange trips to Uruguay so you can catch your own fish and bring them home with you. Felipe is native Uruguayan and is the most knowledgeble person on the species. Dough for aquarium care you will find a lot of the other members useful like Bas Pels for example. Good luck and if you decide to keep some I realy like to see pics of the fish on this board and I hope you will share your experiences also on here.

Good luck and do you keep us up-dated?


----------



## OldMedic (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks again for all the info. I'll keep you updated on the fish if I decide to obtain some.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Great :thumb:


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have not seen a pic of the Red Ceibal.

Here's a link to Australoheros Oblongum. A dwarf Chanchito.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 02d58cb4e2

The poster, CHK, sells these and they are great. Great guy and an easy fish to ship.

Mine are growing out to get a pair.










....Bill


----------

